

Simple tool for designers - Eval - hariscusto

We finally opened our first version. You can invite 10 friends and organize them in circles, share design concepts with them and get their feedback.<p>Beta testers wanted!
Here is invite link for Hacker news
http://www.geteval.com/users/register/hackernews<p>100 First users can sign up for account<p>Any feedback, comment or idea is hugely appreciated. Don't hesitate to contact me: ben@benpixel.com
======
KingOfB
I tried inviting someone to a circle and the links were invalid that it sent.
said "Error:Invalid url"

<http://www.lunacom.ba/www/projekti/eval/183>

~~~
benpixel
Try creating a circle and then invite.

------
AmberShah
I would really need a "How it works" or "Tour" site on here to sign up. I'm a
sometimes-designer and I would want to make sure it would be useful to me
before forking over my email address.

~~~
benpixel
Thanks for comment! We're working on it.

------
hariscusto
Tour can be found at <http://www.geteval.com/tour/>

------
lachyg
Looks interesting. What sort of market research have you done?

~~~
benpixel
Not much. We did look at other similar products and found out that there is
nothing close to our idea. I asked some of my friends for their opinion and I
saw that there are more people who need something like this. We're not big
fans of researching, planning and such things. We're more into building real
things.

~~~
caudipublius
That may come back and haunt you. Planning should be an integral part of any
process.

~~~
benpixel
Some basic planning yeah but focusing on building something and then getting
feedback seems better for me. Jason Fried once said "Planning is guessing."
...and I totally believe him. :)

------
jluxenberg
clickable link <http://www.geteval.com/users/register/hackernews>

------
ivanbrezakbrkan
Testing it out :)

~~~
benpixel
Thanks! Don't be too harsh because we built this in less than a week, its
still pretty simple and we have a plenty of cool things coming. Don't forget
to follow us on Twitter - <http://twitter.com/geteval> or on Tumblr -
<http://geteval.tumblr.com>, so you can get news on time! :)

